# Lecce



## eenad1975 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi new to the Forum. Anyone out there living in Lecce and vicinity, would like to hear from you. Hosting apperitivo! 30 Augusto......Location TBD. Looking to meet friends new to the area. Please let me know (1) reccomendation for a location and (2) please introduce yourself.

Carolina


----------



## kwalsham (Oct 22, 2012)

*Hi *

Hey carolina, im kate.

I saw your post I am also living in Leece working as a nanny, have alot of free time and would love to meet some people


----------



## Mechell (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi girls, I'm moving to Lecce in Sept 2014. I'm looking to make some English speaking friends. I am going to be working as an English Teacher. I am from South Africa. Do you know of or attend a group get-together for foreigners living there? Thanks


----------

